# how modest are you in the locker rooms?



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Are you very shy about changing in the locker rooms or do you care? Just wondering, lol.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

What? avoid rooms. much from in pool. think hot would things, but it's a wee all way.

Note: the above paragraph suffers form deconstruction.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm not even sure the above paragraph is English!

Personally, I just drop trou and change. It's never bothered me. 
[Spoiler=Robert Heinlein was fond of saying in several of his books] *"Skin should be seen but never noticed."*[/spoiler]


----------



## CMGC (Nov 8, 2010)

I suppose you could say that I'm "blessed", so no, I experience no anxiety while changing.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

It might be a symptom of never going anywhere, but I always found the idea of changing clothes in front of someone else to be completely foreign to me.

I was also going to make a comment regarding being a "never-nude" and wearing denim cut-offs but I'm sure nobody was going to get it.


----------



## grigori (Jul 8, 2010)

ozkr said:


> I was also going to make a comment regarding being a "never-nude" and wearing denim cut-offs but I'm sure nobody was going to get it.


Haha, I would have got it... man I miss that show.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

In middle school and high school, I'd always put my oversized PE shirt on before I took off my regular shirt or my jeans so that I'd stay as covered as possible.

I might be able to change normally now.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

Extremely. I changed my clothes in the restroom.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I hid behind the tree and tall naked man in preschool.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

I wrap a towel around but if someone sees something then its not a big deal.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I ask them where they get their's done.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

in my gym we have little "closet" type places in between the rows of lockers that you can go in and change if you want to. I've never felt the need to do that. I always thought I was pretty open about changing in front of other people until the other day this lady was just walking around butt naked in the locker room and standing there rubbing lotion all over herself... *LOL oh my. I don't do that. I only change right next to my locker.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

At the gym the shower doors are almost see through..I got used it.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I was in the Navy. Boot camp was 1 room with multiple shower heads. Submarine was a stainless steel phone booth.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

In junior high, I hated my body and was so self-conscious about it that I'd use one of the (2) bathroom stalls or use the spot behind a wall to change. In high school it wasn't as bad.. I would stay around the others but I would still face away and do it SUPER fast and very sneaky so that no one could see it too clearly. Most didn't care as much but in junior high some girls were pretty critical.



Now, I probably wouldn't care... although it's been ages since I've had to use locker rooms. I certainly wouldn't "flaunt my stuff" but I'm not ashamed or embarrassed about my body (and I'm not really crazy about how it looks, I just don't care). I don't even think nudity is a big deal and I hate that society views it as always and only being sexual and that people who are nude should be ashamed and embarrassed of themselves. Not everyone is like that and not always to an extreme, but it's common enough for many to adopt those feelings, perhaps subconsciously.


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

Run to the nearest bathroom and change in there. Swim classes, guh...
I'm usually stuck with petite ten year olds for strange reasons despite my height and age... I'd rather nooooot = u =


----------



## Daktoria (Sep 21, 2010)

Nobody ever changed and showered in high school, but I remember hitting a gym publicly for the first time junior year.

It's not bad. I'm built average overall. A little short, but meh.

As long as there aren't smart asses jerkin around, it's not a problem really, and that doesn't happen among adults.

Well, sometimes, but only during weird hours. I dunno, it's really not a problem. It's part of realizing what you are and distinguishing the what from the who. There weren't many jerks in college except for freshmen guys who faded out after the first couple weeks in fall semesters.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

The only time I was ever actually naked in a locker room was for High School swim class. And I think the unspoken rule in the locker room was change into your swimsuit as fast as possible and don't look to either side lol.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

In high school we had communal showers. There were no stalls, it was basically a fountain in the middle of the room with several shower heads coming out. No privacy, you had to stand there fully exposed while facing someone else on the opposite side. We were required to shower after gym class so there was no way out of it. I went in and out as quickly as possible. I do remember the soap was usually laying on the floor because nobody was bold enough to bend over and pick it up. :lol


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

People actually used the showers in school? In my school I don't know of a single time that they were used haha. In junior high they were used as storage. In high school I didn't see anyone use them, but I wasn't involved in athletics past gym class grades 9-11. Maybe people on teams used them, I don't know.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Not that I ever go in locker rooms anymore, but back when I did (grade 9 and earlier), very modest.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Hmmm, the last time I was in a locker room situation was high school, and I changed in the showers, with the curtains closed! I'm very modest.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes, the group shower after practice in high school was weird. I wasn't sure where my eyes were supposed to go, so I would spend 10 minutes looking at tiles or watching water circle the drain. I also used to go to the local Y and play pickup basketball as a kid with a bunch of neighborhood guys. After we had finished we had to shower before getting picked up. The only time I felt awkward was when I realized that they kept the door open and some women would sit right across from it and watch all the guys showering and getting dressed. 

Now, like the O.P., I usually just get dressed in my area, but there are guys that will walk around naked chatting away. I could never really have a conversation with a guy standing next to me naked. It is just like the guy who looks your way while you using the urinal. There are some things you just don't do.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

nothing to fear said:


> People actually used the showers in school? In my school I don't know of a single time that they were used haha. In junior high they were used as storage. In high school I didn't see anyone use them, but I wasn't involved in athletics past gym class grades 9-11. Maybe people on teams used them, I don't know.


No one ever showered when I was in high school but now I just go to the gym and I shower every single time I work out... I get all sweaty and gross lol..


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Haha funny poll. I don't really try to hide or avoid it but I'm usually quick to get redressed. I don't wander around unnecessarily naked like a lot of the hockey players seem to. :roll


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Lateralus said:


> Haha funny poll. I don't really try to hide or avoid it but I'm usually quick to get redressed. I don't wander around unnecessarily naked like a lot of the hockey players seem to. :roll


hhahahaha that made me laugh. This lady was doing that the other day rubbing lotion all over herself! I was like dude, c'mon. Seriously?


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Hmmm haven't been in that situation in forever (didn't do reg school cuz of anxiety). I'd probably just change in the toilet stall.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I change my clothes concealed even when alone in a locked stall of some kind (and check for cameras). It's awkward. It's weird because when dealing with medical staff I don't care for privacy to the point one nurse covered me up for me. Maybe I'm too worried in such situations about test results.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm quite modest whenever I do change in front of others. I don't really feel like anybody needs to see my junk besides me and Big Brother...


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Somewhere in the middle, I guess. I don't mind changing around strangers so much, but I think it would be awkward changing around friends/family.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm scared if people see a stain on my shirt. Changing in public? Fuggetaboutit.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Jnmcda0 said:


> Somewhere in the middle, I guess. I don't mind changing around strangers so much, but I think it would be awkward changing around friends/family.


:agree

I wish I had become more desensitized to all nudity as a kid & teenager though. In my mind I am ok with any nudity, in reality, I'm not quite as carefree as I wish I was.

I grew up in a conservative place, and nobody would get naked to shower.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If I didn't have my 20 pounds of Paxil fat that I keep trying to lose, then I would be a little less awkward. 
Still, one bad remark or motion, and BAM! Let the bodies hit the floor MWAHAHA!


----------



## DylanJK (Nov 11, 2010)

I would say I'm in the middle. I cover up and keep my private areas private, but if the towel slips I won't scream if someone sees. I'm not of those guys that will walk around the locker room completely butt naked, we all know and have seen those people lol. I'm comfortable with my body, but it's my body, I kind of like the keep it to myself I guess :/


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

The only time I remember having to change naked was during was high school swim class, and I never really cared to be honest. Like someone before me mentioned, the rule was to look forward and not look to either side lol.


----------



## brianwarming (Nov 12, 2009)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> This lady was doing that the other day rubbing lotion all over herself! I was like dude, c'mon. Seriously?


I'll take your nude lotion rubbing lady and raise you with a guy from my gym







; completely nude he blow dried his WHOLE body.. meaning *everywhere*







..including bending over to blowdry his feet


----------

